# Best knot for copper



## weekender2004

Ive been using copper for about 5 years now and have lost some copper due to the knot 
Whats the best way to tie the copper to the backer and the leader some have told me to try the spro swivel 
also have switched all my backers to 65lb braid was this a good idea or did i just waste some money


----------



## bigeye

I have been using a blood not an have had no problems at all 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sjk984

We use a small swival. And the copper gets a haywire and a coat of liquid electrical tape

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SalmonBum

Albright knot.


----------



## slightofhand

There is probably not a best knot, but everyone seems to have a preference. Sounds like the most durable though longest to tie is the swivel knot with heatshrink. We use the blood run twist which is a reverse albright with haywire twist to reinforce area behind knot. Copper strands flatten when bent for a knot, so you should re-enforce somehow either with heatshrink or haywire.


----------



## Chasin

6 coppers on my boat.
Never had a issue with the "Haywire Twist".

65lb braid just takes up more room on your reel. 
If you have the room, no worries.

I buy 150yrds of 30lb Powerpro everytime I get another reel.
Every reel on my boat starts out there then gets loaded with whatever else I want on it. 
The braid lasts for years and I always have enough line on the reel for anything that may come up.


----------



## rieverr

i bet u have lost that copper (DUE) to not retying the knots.. every so often. i cut a few inches of copper off and 10feet of backer and retye . them knots get beat up on the guides and the reel, ten feet clears out where most of my planers pinch.


----------



## steelheadmaniac

Albright knot for less than 240'. Ft. Set-ups. For all others 240-450'+. Definitely the spro-type power swivel with haywire twist and heat shrink tube. All it took is 1 inexperienced angler and a hot 300' set-up lost mid morning and I went to the spro-swivel & heat shrink tubing method and I haven't donated another spool of expensive copper again.


----------



## weekender2004

ive got the spro swivle and shrink it just seems like the swivle it self would cut through the copper


----------



## steelheadmaniac

WE2004, I've never had an issue with the swivel but I might add that I along with most fisher-people I know only use 45# copper. I don't know of many who fish with 30#. Also I have several different brands and the super copper also and it seems like once you put the heat shrink wrap over the twists @ swivel, there is absolutely no give to the whole thing so the cutting motion isn't a factor If there is nothing to wear against. Maybe with 30# Cu' it's different however?


----------



## fishsniffer

spro swivel and shrink tube here also and no issues


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman

Albright. Make sure you retie every season. Also, cut off 10' or more of the braid too. The boards wear on the braid, and that's where a lot of break offs are. Or splice in a section of mono to clip the board to, if you've got the space on your reel.


----------



## chilipepper

You really don't need a swivel. A solid albright knot will work great. Just dont for get to twist off you copper tag lines and don't cut them. Use at least 7-12 loops.
Good luck


----------



## chilipepper

Hey that was my answer JB..lol


----------



## fishfly

Albright or swivel methods are both good but like others are saying check them frequently and retie them! Honestly I think the best thing you can do is add a section of mono between the braid and copper. Haven't lost a setup since doing this and its much easier to see the abrasion on mono compared to braid. 

www.facebook.com/fishonwithjohn


----------



## weekender2004

awesome thanks guys


----------



## Tightlines12

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Albright. Make sure you retie every season. Also, cut off 10' or more of the braid too. The boards wear on the braid, and that's where a lot of break offs are. Or splice in a section of mono to clip the board to, if you've got the space on your reel.


 
can you run spinning reels for this? I hear shakespear makes a great copper set up spinning reel!


----------



## Tightlines12

Tightlines12 said:


> can you run spinning reels for this? I hear shakespear makes a great copper set up spinning reel!


 

obviously I am kidding, however powerpro makes a great product, but don't forget about spiderwire! recent tests say that 50lb spiderwire will take more abuse than powerpro 50lb


----------

